# Problem mit Emerald Theme-Manager

## blasphemer

Frohes Neues,

ich habe mit Hilfe von diesem "HowTo"

http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion

Compiz-Fusion emerged und konfiguriert.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das wenn ich mit hilfe vom Beryl-Manager Emereld Theme Manger starte das ich die Thems zwar sehe aber keins von dem Themes auswaelhen kann.

Muss ich dafuer noch irgendwas editieren oder wie genau funktioniert die themeauswahl?

Edit:

hier sind die Ausgaben die erscheinen wenn ich beryl und emerald in die konsole eingebe:

```

venom@localhost ~ $ beryl

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.4)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.4)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (4096x4096)

*** glibc detected *** beryl: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080999d0 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7c30e60]

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x89)[0xb7c32b49]

/lib/libdl.so.2[0xb7ac1118]

/lib/libdl.so.2(dlopen+0x45)[0xb7ac18f5]

/usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0[0xb7d0217a]

/usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0(beryl_settings_context_set_backend+0xaf)[0xb7d0270f]

/usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0(beryl_settings_context_new+0x2d8)[0xb7d03bb8]

beryl(addDisplay+0x4a1)[0x80568e1]

beryl(main+0x462)[0x8052052]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc)[0xb7be0fdc]

beryl[0x8051b11]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-0807a000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 10982351   /usr/local/bin/beryl

0807a000-0807b000 r--p 00032000 03:03 10982351   /usr/local/bin/beryl

0807b000-0807c000 rw-p 00033000 03:03 10982351   /usr/local/bin/beryl

0807c000-080a0000 rw-p 0807c000 00:00 0          [heap]

b6e00000-b6e21000 rw-p b6e00000 00:00 0 

b6e21000-b6f00000 ---p b6e21000 00:00 0 

b6f59000-b6f6c000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882953    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6f6c000-b6f6d000 r--p 00012000 03:03 5882953    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6f6d000-b6f6e000 rw-p 00013000 03:03 5882953    /lib/libnsl-2.6.1.so

b6f6e000-b6f70000 rw-p b6f6e000 00:00 0 

b6f70000-b6f76000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882989    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6f76000-b6f77000 r--p 00005000 03:03 5882989    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6f77000-b6f78000 rw-p 00006000 03:03 5882989    /lib/libnss_compat-2.6.1.so

b6f7e000-b6f88000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5719472    /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b6f88000-b6f89000 r--p 00009000 03:03 5719472    /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b6f89000-b6f8a000 rw-p 0000a000 03:03 5719472    /usr/lib/gcc/i486-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcc_s.so.1

b6f8a000-b6f91000 r--s 00000000 03:03 10911745   /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b6f91000-b6fee000 rw-p b6f91000 00:00 0 

b6fee000-b6ff2000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5932486    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6ff2000-b6ff3000 r--p 00003000 03:03 5932486    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6ff3000-b6ff4000 rw-p 00004000 03:03 5932486    /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6ff4000-b6ff6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5931869    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ff6000-b6ff7000 r--p 00001000 03:03 5931869    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ff7000-b6ff8000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 5931869    /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6ff8000-b6ff9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 10879687   /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.169.07

b6ff9000-b6ffa000 rw-p 00000000 03:03 10879687   /usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.169.07

b6ffa000-b7a72000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 10879685   /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.169.07

b7a72000-b7aa8000 rwxp 00a77000 03:03 10879685   /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.169.07

b7aa8000-b7aad000 rwxp b7aa8000 00:00 0 

b7aad000-b7abe000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5589514    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7abe000-b7abf000 rw-p 00010000 03:03 5589514    /lib/libz.so.1.2.3

b7abf000-b7ac0000 rw-p b7abf000 00:00 0 

b7ac0000-b7ac2000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5883045    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7ac2000-b7ac3000 r--p 00001000 03:03 5883045    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7ac3000-b7ac4000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 5883045    /lib/libdl-2.6.1.so

b7ac4000-b7acb000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5933965    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b7acb000-b7acc000 r--p 00006000 03:03 5933965    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b7acc000-b7acd000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 5933965    /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0

b7acd000-b7ada000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934194    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b7ada000-b7adb000 r--p 0000c000 03:03 5934194    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b7adb000-b7adc000 rw-p 0000d000 03:03 5934194    /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b7adc000-b7bc7000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5947794    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7bc7000-b7bc8000 r--p 000eb000 03:03 5947794    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7bc8000-b7bcb000 rw-p 000ec000 03:03 5947794    /usr/lib/libX11.so.6.2.0

b7bcb000-b7cf5000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882983    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7cf5000-b7cf7000 r--p 0012a000 03:03 5882983    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7cf7000-b7cf8000 rw-p 0012c000 03:03 5882983    /lib/libc-2.6.1.so

b7cf8000-b7cfb000 rw-p b7cf8000 00:00 0 

b7cfb000-b7d09000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 10978457   /usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0.0.0

b7d09000-b7d0a000 r--p 0000d000 03:03 10978457   /usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0.0.0

b7d0a000-b7d0b000 rw-p 0000e000 03:03 10978457   /usr/local/lib/libberylsettings.so.0.0.0

b7d0b000-b7d0c000 rw-p b7d0b000 00:00 0 

b7d0c000-b7d30000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882992    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b7d30000-b7d31000 r--p 00023000 03:03 5882992    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b7d31000-b7d32000 rw-p 00024000 03:03 5882992    /lib/libm-2.6.1.so

b7d32000-b7dba000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 10879684   /usr/lib/libGL.so.169.07

b7dba000-b7dd5000 rwxp 00087000 03:03 10879684   /usr/lib/libGL.so.169.07

b7dd5000-b7dd6000 rwxp b7dd5000 00:00 0 

b7dd6000-b7e92000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 6079417    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7e92000-b7e93000 r--p 000bb000 03:03 6079417    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7e93000-b7e94000 rw-p 000bc000 03:03 6079417    /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1400.3

b7e94000-b7e9b000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5752775    /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

b7e9b000-b7e9c000 r--p 00007000 03:03 5752775    /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

b7e9c000-b7e9d000 rw-p 00008000 03:03 5752775    /usr/lib/libstartup-notification-1.so.0.0.0

b7e9d000-b7e9f000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934813    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b7e9f000-b7ea0000 r--p 00001000 03:03 5934813    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b7ea0000-b7ea1000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 5934813    /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0

b7ea1000-b7eb6000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934091    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b7eb6000-b7eb7000 r--p 00014000 03:03 5934091    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b7eb7000-b7eb8000 rw-p 00015000 03:03 5934091    /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b7eb8000-b7ebb000 rw-p b7eb8000 00:00 0 

b7ebb000-b7ec2000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934061    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7ec2000-b7ec3000 r--p 00006000 03:03 5934061    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7ec3000-b7ec4000 rw-p 00007000 03:03 5934061    /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b7ec4000-b7ec9000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934538    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b7ec9000-b7eca000 r--p 00004000 03:03 5934538    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b7eca000-b7ecb000 rw-p 00005000 03:03 5934538    /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b7ecb000-b7ecf000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934170    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7ecf000-b7ed0000 r--p 00003000 03:03 5934170    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7ed0000-b7ed1000 rw-p 00004000 03:03 5934170    /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b7ed1000-b7ed3000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934687    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b7ed3000-b7ed4000 r--p 00001000 03:03 5934687    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b7ed4000-b7ed5000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 5934687    /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b7ed5000-b7ed7000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5934876    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b7ed7000-b7ed8000 r--p 00001000 03:03 5934876    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b7ed8000-b7ed9000 rw-p 00002000 03:03 5934876    /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b7ed9000-b7efb000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5623511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7efb000-b7efc000 r--p 00021000 03:03 5623511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7efc000-b7efd000 rw-p 00022000 03:03 5623511    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.22.0

b7efd000-b7efe000 rw-p b7efd000 00:00 0 

b7f00000-b7f08000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882995    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b7f08000-b7f09000 r--p 00007000 03:03 5882995    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b7f09000-b7f0a000 rw-p 00008000 03:03 5882995    /lib/libnss_files-2.6.1.so

b7f0a000-b7f12000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5883103    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b7f12000-b7f13000 r--p 00007000 03:03 5883103    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b7f13000-b7f14000 rw-p 00008000 03:03 5883103    /lib/libnss_nis-2.6.1.so

b7f14000-b7f15000 rw-p b7f14000 00:00 0 

b7f15000-b7f17000 rwxp 00000000 00:10 742        /dev/zero

b7f17000-b7f31000 r-xp 00000000 03:03 5882916    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f31000-b7f32000 r--p 00019000 03:03 5882916    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

b7f32000-b7f33000 rw-p 0001a000 03:03 5882916    /lib/ld-2.6.1.so

bfa3b000-bfa4e000 rwxp bffeb000 00:00 0          [stack]

bfa4e000-bfa50000 rw-p bfffe000 00:00 0 

ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

Abgebrochen

```

```

venom@localhost ~ $ emerald

emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"

```

Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## LunX

Kann es sein das du noch garkein Emerald als Fensterdekorateur benutzt sondern den GTK Window Decorator? Benutzt du fusion-icon? Wenn ja dann kannst du über diesen unter 'Select Window Decorator' Emerald als Fensterdekorateur auswählen. Oder du startest emereld 'emerald --replace'. Danach solltest du durch einfaches klicken auf das Thema dieses aktivieren können.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin.

Ist Beryl veraltet/tot! Beryl ist ja die Vorgänger-Version. Ein alternative zu Beryl war Compiz.. und wie der Name schon sagt: Ist compiz-fusion eine Fusion von Beryl und Compiz. Jetzt solltest du aber nicht beides gleichzeitig Installiert haben. Du solltest auch nicht den beryl-manager verwenden weil man für Compiz-fusion ccsm verwendet!

Vielleicht ist auch nur dein Sprachempfinden nicht spezifisch genug und all diese tollen Effekte von Compiz-Fusion bezeichnest du weiterhin als "Beryl". Ich verwende hier auch Compiz-Fusion in Verbindung mit fusion-Icon. Im Vorfeld hab ich aber Beryl komplett deinstalliert.

Hier eine kurze Übersicht:

1. Compiz-Fusion ist für den Würfel und Minimize/Maximize-Schnick-Schnack Zuständig.

2. Der Fenster-Decorator beeinflusst nur die Fensterrahmen (Windowframes). Ich verwende hier gerne "emerald". Man kann das aber auch mit "compiz" machen oder wenn ich das richtig in Begriffen habe auch mit "beryl" (Aber da weiß ich dann nicht wo genau man das Einstellt, ich hab lieber unterschiedliche Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten um den Überblick zu bewahren). emerald stammt ja auch aus dem Beryl-Projekt. Die grenzen zwischen dem Schnick-Schnack und Fensterdecorator sind her schwammig. Weil irgendwie versucht wird die Decorator-Geschichte mit in Beryl und compiz-fusion einzubinden.

3. fusion-icon ist ein Skript das schaut was du installiert hast und es entsprechend Startet. Vor allem wenn irgendwo Fehler Auftreten startet es alternativ einen anderen Decorator damit du keine Anwendungen OHNE Fensterramen hast.

(Sollte das doch mal passieren lassen sich viele Anwendungen mit gehaltener alt + Linken Maustaste verschieben.)

Was zu tun ist:

1. Installiere dir fusion-icon

2. Starte ccsm und Stell emerald als Fensterdecorator ein: Effects --> Fensterdekoration -> kommando -> emerald --replace

3. Dafür sorgen das fusion-icon beim Betreten von KDE oder Gnome oder was du auch immer hast gestartet wird.

4. Wie gesagt Beryl deinstallieren und beryl-manager auch.

Frohes neues!

----------

## blasphemer

okey danke fuer die hilfe mit emerald --replace funktionierts !

Ich werde es wohl so machen wie ChrisJumper mir beschrieben hat!

Ich hab bloss noch eine Frage, und zwar war die datei 99local bei mir im /etc/env.d/ verzeichnis nicht vorhanden, ist das normal denn hier muss ich dann ja fusion-icon eintragen oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> ...die datei 99local bei mir im /etc/env.d/ verzeichnis nicht vorhanden, ist das normal denn hier muss ich dann ja fusion-icon eintragen oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

 

Genau die Datei einfach erstellen. Das /etc/env.d/ Verzeichnis wird irgendwann durchlaufen und die Umgebuns-Variablen mit den Inhalte der in diesem Verzeichnis liegenden überschrieben. Der Name ist dabei (fast) egal. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur die Anfangs-Nummer und die Bezeichnung der Variablen in der Datei.

Sprich es ist egal ob du die Datei 99ich_denk_mir_was_aus nennst oder so. Wichtig ist nur das du dich beim Inhalt nicht vertippst, hier

```
$ cat /etc/env.d/99local 

WINDOW_MANAGER="compiz"
```

und die Nummer vor der Datei halt. Wobei ich nicht genau weiß warum das so ist. Ich denke mir lediglich für die Übersicht, aber bestimmt auch um Bereiche zu bilden 00 - 09 System, 10-30 Programmierung usw., und ab 90-99 für Userapplikationen.

Edit-Tipp:

Da du ja anscheinend Gnome verwendest:

Mit dem Konsolenbefehl gnome-session-properties (oder über System --> Einstellungen --> Sitzungen) kannst du diesen Sitzungsmanager starten. Und da in dem Reiter "Startprogramme" dir einen Eintrag für fusion-icon erstellen, damit es bei jeder Gnome-Session gestartet wird. (Das ist sozusagen der Autostart-""Ordner"" von Windows).

Zum ersten Testen einfach mal:

1. Mach dir zwei Konsolen auf :) Eine zum starten von fusion-icon die andre falls Probleme auftreten ;)

fusion-icon von der Konsole aus starten und wenn ohne Probleme starten. Gibt es jetzt doch Probleme kannst du fuson-icon in der Konsole mit strg + c beenden.

2. Vorweg: ccsm übernimmt Änderungen nur wenn compiz-fusion gestartet wurde/aktiv ist. (Aber da kümmerte sich fusion-icon) ja drum. Wenn nicht gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Also mit der zweiten Konsole ccsm starten und dort "emerald --replace" so eintragen wie in meinem letzten Post beschrieben und schließen.

3. fusion-icon mit strg + c beenden und nochmal von der Konsole neu starten. Spätestens jetzt sollte emerald richtig starten.

4. Funktioniert wirklich alles ohne Probleme fusion-icon nochmal schließen. Oder mit dem fusion-icon & in den Hintergrund verbannen. Denn es funktioniert ja. Ganz nach belieben.

5. Dann wie erwähnt in gnome-session-properties einen Eintrag hinzufügen. Dafür denkst du dir einen Bezeichnung aus... und gibst [i]fusion-icon[i] einfach als Befehl an. Und schließt diesen "Sitzungs-manager".

Ich schweife immer zu sehr aus. Und hoffe das alles klappt. ;) Ach ja eins noch. Sollte Emerald nicht so funktionieren wie du das wolltest oder dir an einem anderen Gnome ohne diesem Schnick-Schnack mal die Fenster fehlen und es nervt das man keine Fensterramen hat. Kannste jederzeit 

```
$ metacity &
```

 starten um die wieder zu bekommen. ;)

----------

